# How to Open UDP Port 6112?



## PritomD (Jun 7, 2003)

Please help! I need it to play Starcraft! I have WIndows XP, SP 1 I think.


----------



## PritomD (Jun 7, 2003)

ok turns out when I put in the netgear CD, in the setup thing, i can forward ports. for starting port, i said 6112, and ending, i said 6119. it says on blizzards site:

_Diablo, Warcraft II Battle.net Edition, and StarCraft:

* Allow port 6112-6119 TCP and UDP out and in _

but i have to enter an IP. what do i enter?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

PritomD said:


> ok turns out when I put in the netgear CD, in the setup thing, i can forward ports. for starting port, i said 6112, and ending, i said 6119. it says on blizzards site:
> 
> _Diablo, Warcraft II Battle.net Edition, and StarCraft:
> 
> ...


The IP address of your computer.

Open up a command prompt and type ipconfig


----------



## Pengu (Jan 27, 2004)

what if u have more than one computer what do u put?


----------



## -i-Ver$ioN (May 1, 2005)

Pengu said:


> what if u have more than one computer what do u put?


Not too sure what you mean, but if you have two computers and you want to make sure they both recieve this information, then simply do two entries.
Visit http://www.portforward.com, click on 'Forwarding', and then locate your router model and follow the instructions. To open the port on both computers, simply repeat this process twice, only on the second attempt, input the second computer's IP Address in the IP Address box, rather than the firsts.
If that doesn't work, then you could try sending the ports 6113-6120 to the second computer, rather than 6112-6119.
PS: What's your SC account name / what server(s) do you play on?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can't forward the same port to more than one computer, think about it.


----------

